# 2011/2012 APPA PET-SURVEY - the biggest & best source of stats



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

New Survey Reveals Pet Ownership at its Highest Level in Two Decades and Pet Owners are Willing to Pay When it Comes to Petâs Health

this is a massive article, but the book this microscopic slice is taken from is _*ginormous... *_ 
it costs well-over $100, weighs several pounds, & contains insane amounts of data.

the APPA was formerly known as the APP*M*A - *A*merican *P*et *P*roducts [*M*anufacturers] *A*ssociation. 
they just dropped the _'manufacturer'_ part.


----------

